# Red River



## Aaron Homburg

*Surely something has happened??????  

Aaron*


----------



## Topgun

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Surely something has happened??????
> 
> Aaron*


Word that I got was that there was a double in the Open-400yd retired memory bird, short flyer into some water, and that it was providing answers.

Qual was a triple with longer retired bird-flyer on the right-all thrown left to right, I think. It too, was said to be taking its toll over the last several dogs.

All second-hand info regards,

KF


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

400 yard retired mark through the go bird fall, into the wind and through a piece of water. its getting some answers.


----------



## Tom Watson

*red raiver*

Thanks for the posts, guys.

Starving for information regards,

Tom


----------



## BBnumber1

Qual First series was a Triple with a long retired bird

25 called back. 6 with 'clean' handles...

2	Creek Robbin Augustus McCrae	Marty Stewart	Mark Edwards
3	Riverruns Scottish Lad	Joni & Tom Simpson	Tom Simpson
4	Vinwood's Rockets Son of Sam	David Overcash	Clint Avant
5	Trumarc's Mister Smith	Penny Youngblood	Danny Farmer/Penny Youngblood
7	Sureshot's Texas Hold'Em	Marv & Pat Baumer	Marv Baumer
8	Topbrass Goodtime Charli	Shannon Casto	Adam Casto
9	Ginny's Abbygayle Grace MH HRCH	Chris Wilson	Reece Hudson
13	Bo Ford's Full Bird Colonel	Dean Grand	Mark Edwards
15	Elcanans Powerstroke Extreme	Dawn Walker	Bill Schrader
16	Black Powder's Crazy Ivan	Dave & Judy Fowler	Dave Fowler
19	Candlewoods Rammin Catcher	Tom Brian	Clint Avant
23	Code Black Smoke	Don Cuttone	Mark Edwards
25	Rocket-Man To The Moon	Tom Watson	Danny Farmer/Ryan Brasseaux
27	Howln Duck's Spurofthemoment	Mike Molthan	Mike Molthan/Mike Cicero
28	Lightning Ridges Sure Shot Brian Freeland	Brian Freeland
29	Spellbinder's Hex	Jane & Gary Edwards	Bill Schrader/Jane Edwards
30	N KC Woulda Won It	Adam Casto	Adam Casto
33	Cedar Bayou's-Holy Terror	Chet Beaty	Clint Avant
34	WW Button's "Sly" MacGregor	Bill Dodd	Mark Edwards
35	Amigold Gingrocks Dea Digna	Anna M Curry	Frank Baird
37	Black Powder's Tornado Ally	Dave & Judy Fowler	Dave Fowler
38	Dominator's Windjammer	Charles Cottrell	Charles Cottrell
39	Lightning Fast Quack Attacker	Lainee Munhollon	Lainee K Munhollon
40	High Meadow's Ramblin Rio	Ronnie Stuart	Clint Avant
42	Horsetooth's Prime Pick	William Flynn	Kenny Trott


Second/Third Series will be a combined Land/Water Blind

Lainee said that she had one of the handles, so...... :? :? :? 

At least she's still playing....


----------



## Miriam Wade

Any Open callbacks? How about Derby-which may be tomorrow?!?

No dog in the fight-just curious.

M


----------



## Angie B

Miriam Wade said:


> Any Open callbacks? How about Derby-which may be tomorrow?!?
> 
> No dog in the fight-just curious.
> 
> M


Miriam,,, I'd be surprised if the first series finishs today..... :wink: 

Angie


----------



## Judy Chute

> Lainee said that she had one of the handles, so......
> 
> At least she's still playing....


Good for her!!  Nice to see..


----------



## BBnumber1

I just talked to Lainee....

She is running in the Qual, and marshalling...

She ran the combined Land/Water blinds. Bullet lined the Land and did ok on the water. Felt like they made up some ground, but is not in the top few right now.

There ar 4 more dogs and they will run in the morning

She had to go help clean up, and did not say anything about the Open


----------



## BBnumber1

About 10 dogs left to run in the first series of the Open


----------



## Andy Carlson

Go Lainee and Bullet!!  Any word on how they are doing in the AM?

Andy


----------



## BBnumber1

Andy Carlson said:


> Go Lainee and Bullet!!  Any word on how they are doing in the AM?
> 
> Andy


Am starts tomorrow


----------



## Andy Carlson

Then I'd say they are doing Great in the AM!!  

Hope they both get a good night's sleep so they are ready to kick some butt tomorrow!

Andy


----------



## tshuntin

Thereis an Adam Casto in the qual callbacks posted. Does anyone know him or where he is from? I played football in college with an Adam Casto, wondering if it is the same one.


----------



## BBnumber1

Here is the Saturday morning report for the Qual. They finished the land/water blind. There are 13 called back to the 4th:


2	Creek Robbin Augustus McCrae	Marty Stewart	Mark Edwards
5	Trumarc's Mister Smith	Penny Youngblood	Danny Farmer/Penny Youngblood
8	Topbrass Goodtime Charli	Shannon Casto	Adam Casto
9	Ginny's Abbygayle Grace MH HRCH	Chris Wilson	Reece Hudson
16	Black Powder's Crazy Ivan	Dave & Judy Fowler	Dave Fowler
25	Rocket-Man To The Moon	Tom Watson	Danny Farmer/Ryan Brasseaux
27	Howln Duck's Spurofthemoment	Mike Molthan	Mike Molthan/Mike Cicero
28	Lightning Ridges Sure Shot Brian Freeland	Brian Freeland
34	WW Button's "Sly" MacGregor	Bill Dodd	Mark Edwards
37	Black Powder's Tornado Ally	Dave & Judy Fowler	Dave Fowler
39   Lightning Fast Quack Attacker	Lainee Munhollon	Lainee K Munhollon
40	High Meadow's Ramblin Rio	Ronnie Stuart	Clint Avant
42	Horsetooth's Prime Pick	William Flynn	Kenny Trott

The 4th series of the Qual is a water triple, with a long retired middle bird.
They just ran test dog.

I have not heard anything about the Open. They have started the Am, but don't know what the setup is.


----------



## Andy Carlson

How cool is that!!!!!   

Andy


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

One of the FFA students working the trial had a nasty wipeout on a 4 wheeler. The wreck ended 75ft from where it started. He was hauling butt! He was taken to the ER and we haven't heard any news. The 4 wheeler is completely totalled.

They are finishing the Q now. I'm in the truck cuz its to friggin windy.

SM


----------



## BBnumber1

Here are the Qual results:

1st	25	Rocket-Man To The Moon	Tom Watson	Danny Farmer/Ryan Brasseaux
2nd	34	WW Button's "Sly" MacGregor	Bill Dodd	Mark Edwards
3rd	16	Black Powder's Crazy Ivan	Dave & Judy Fowler	Dave Fowler
*4th :lol: :lol: :lol: 39	Lightning Fast Quack Attacker	Lainee Munhollon	Lainee K Munhollon*
RJ	2	Creek Robbin Augustus McCrae	Marty Stewart	Mark Edwards
Jam	5	Trumarc's Mister Smith	Penny Youngblood	Danny Farmer/Penny Youngblood
Jam	9	Ginny's Abbygayle Grace MH HRCH	Chris Wilson	Reece Hudson
Jam	27	Howln Duck's Spurofthemoment	Mike Molthan	Mike Molthan/Mike Cicero
Jam	28	Lightning Ridges Sure Shot Brian Freeland	Brian Freeland
Jam	37	Black Powder's Tornado Ally	Dave & Judy Fowler	Dave Fowler
Jam	40	High Meadow's Ramblin Rio	Ronnie Stuart	Clint Avant
Jam	42	Horsetooth's Prime Pick	William Flynn	Kenny Trott



Congratulations to all, but especially to Lainee and Bullet (I'm predjudiced)

Lainee and Bullet ran the first series of the Am, and she felt pretty good about his performance....


----------



## Jason E.

David that yellow has to go  ..... good job Laniee and Bullet


----------



## Andy Carlson

Yippppeeeee for Lainee and Bullet!! Hope they do a fantastic job in the AM as well.   

Not one bit biased :wink: regards,

Andy


----------



## Miriam Wade

Woohoo!!! Congrats Lainee & Bullett!! (& proud Momma Andy)8) 

Since I gots me a Howln Duck's hat-Congrats on the Jam to #27 since I'm guessing that dog started out w/ Chylo!

M


----------



## goosecaller

*Tam Vinwood*

Congratulations to Tom Watson and Rock!  

Congrats to Penny and Smitty too!  

Way to go team Vinwood!

Goose


----------



## frontier

Shayne Mehringer said:


> One of the FFA students working the trial had a nasty wipeout on a 4 wheeler. The wreck ended 75ft from where it started. He was hauling butt! He was taken to the ER and we haven't heard any news. The 4 wheeler is completely totalled.


 Oh my gosh..I hope the FFA student is okay. One of the reasons for club insurance.

Congrats Lainee.


----------



## BBnumber1

Open: 28 dogs went into the 2nd/3rd Combined Land/Water blind.
Lainee did not have the dogs. They are about done with that series.

Am finished the first series, and waiting on callbacks


----------



## K G

> Lainee did not have the dogs.


What does this mean?

kg


----------



## BBnumber1

K G said:


> Lainee did not have the dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> What does this mean?
> 
> kg
Click to expand...


She did not know which dogs were called back to the 2nd/3rd in the Open


----------



## BBnumber1

Callbacks to the 2nd in the Am:

1	Texas Harley's Deuce Gary Taylor
2	Trumarc's Reverend Reggie	Edward Aycock & Doug Grimes	Doug Grimes
3	Miss Diamond Lil	Mike Molthan	Mike Molthan
7	FC AFC Esprit's Power Play Martha and John Russell	Martha Russell
8	Emberain Katherine	Bob Rehmet	Bob Rehmet
10	Fat City Pacer	JD Boice	Dewitt Boice
13	Knock It Stiff	Thomas Watson	Tom Watson
15	Trumarc's Stanley	Pam Ingham	Pam Ingham/Joe Piland
16	AFC Windigos Kalamity Kate	Marv & Pat Baumer	Marvin Baumer
17	FC Berger Lake Faith	Penny Youngblood	Penny Youngblood
18	CAFC Colt Forty-Five II	Mark Daniels	Sharon Gierman
19	El Toro	Danny Widner	Dan Widner
22	Howln Duck's Spurofthemoment	Mike Molthan	Mike Molthan
24	FC/AFC Riverside's Raggedy Ann	Linda Noga	Linda Noga
25	Kelly's Booster One	Aaron and Melissa Kelly	Aaron Kelly
30	Black Magic's Rocky Mountain High	Lorraine Boice	Jd Boice
31	Sweet Bay's Pal-O-Mine	Mark Rosenblum	Mark Rosenblum
32	Woody Creek's Poetic Justice	Jimmy Banks	Jimmy Banks
33	Mad River's I R J R	Bob Rehmet	Bob Rehmet
35	FC-AFCTrumarc's Lean Cuisine	Judith Aycock	John Russell
37	FC-AFC Tartan Prime Time	Barbara and James Howard	Barb Howard
40	Hardscrabble Ride the Wind	Sydney Gardave	Sydney Gardave
41	FC Mad River's Maggie McBunn	Mike Molthan	Mike Molthan
43	Penmark's Mighty Hummvee	Penny Youngblood Susan Spalter	Penny Youngblood
47	Sommit's Dakota Blackmale	Linda Waco	Roy Mackey
49	Firemark Case Harden Steel	Sharon Harkrider	Sharon Harkrider
50	AFC Perpetual Dizzy Daisy	David Winters	Dave Winters
51	Sit By Me	Kathy Berdan	Kathy Berdan
54	Black Magic's Colorado Cowboy	DeWitt & Lorraine Boice	Jd Boice
56	Pekisko Calumet's Rebel Doll	Sharon & Harold Gierman	Sharon Gierman
58	Murrey's Lady on the Prowl	Bob Rehmet	Bob Rehmet
59	FC Red Label True Grit	Danny Widner	Dan Widner
60	Mad River's O'Lucky	Mike Molthan	Mike Molthan
61	Bull Dozer Runnin'	Ken Guthrie	Ken Guthrie
63	Happy Tails Last Chance	Ed Schulenberg	Ed Schulenberg
68	FC-AFC Trumarc's Stormin Norman II	Mark Rosenblum	Mark Rosenblum
71	AFC Trumarc's Lil Ms Pogo	Martha and John Russell	John Russell Jr
76	Catalina's Miss Monica	Kathy Berdan	Kathy Berdan

Lainee and Bullet did not make the cut


----------



## stevelow

Travis, Adam Casto is originally from San Antonio, went to Texas A & M,
apprenticed with Bruce Curtis and now works with Kenny Trott. His home is near College Station. He is an up and coming young trainer.


----------



## BBnumber1

Open Callbacks to the 4th:

2	Black Magic's Woody Too	DeWitt Boice	Kenny Trott
11	Maple Ridge's Sooner Boomer	Wade & Chris McCool	Bill Schrader
21	FC/AFC Trumarc's Pudgie Mac	Mike Kammerer William E. Bowen	Danny Farmer/Ryan Brasseaux
27	Taylorlabs Right on Q	Sydney Gardave	Kenny Trott
34	Two Steps Highway Man	Chad Inderman	Bill Schrader
38	MAKO's Sizzlin Sambuca	Mark Olson	Kenny Trott
39	FC Red Label True Grit	Danny Widner	Bill Schrader
46	FC/AFC Vinwood's Dont' Look Ethel	Mike Kammerer	Danny Farmer/Ryan Brasseaux
55	AFC Breakwater's You and Me Babe	Chris McCool	Bill Schrader
82	Caprocks Cool Hand Luke	Lee Smithwick	Bill Schrader
86	FC Mad River's Maggie McBunn	Mike Molthan	Frank Baird/Mike Cicero
90	Molly's Caprock Star	Lee Smithwick	Danny Farmer/Ryan Brasseaux


----------



## BBnumber1

Derby callbacks to the 2nd:

2	Suite Judy Blue Eyes	Bill Burks	Bill Burks
3	Northwinds Takin Ya By Surprise	Kyle & Megan Krueger	Lyle Steinman
5	Sandy Creek's Dakota Sioux	Frank Lucas	Clint Avant
8	LKY's Controled Burn	Brad & Diane Clow	Kenny Trott
9	Rita's Lean Hurricane Dream	Peter and Leslie Thuman	Mark Edwards
10	Funky Music	Shayne Mehringer	Shayne Mehringer/Aaron Kelly
11	Tre's Bad Habit	wesley hamm	Reece Hudson
12	Sister Lucy's Worth the Wait	Mike White	Clint Avant
15	Calumet's Mein Soupster	Harold & Sharon Gierman	Harold Gierman
17	Watermark's Midnight Connect 4	Steve Schneeberger	Steve W. Schneeberger/Mark Edwards
18	Commandeer in Chief	Kristie Coley	Clint Avant
22	The Outlaw Texas Red	Martha and John Russell	Martha Russell
23	Volwood's Big Ol' Rex	Ryan and Melissa Davila	Tom Simpson
24	Watermark's Opportunity Knocks	Carl Estep	Kenny Trott
26	Fraser's Chisum	Robert & Nancy Fraser	Nancy Fraser


----------



## Judy Chute

> callbacks to the 2nd in the AM


49 Firemark Case Harden Steel Sharon Harkrider Sharon Harkrider 


This is good!!


----------



## Angie B

Judy Chute said:


> callbacks to the 2nd in the AM
> 
> 
> 
> 49 Firemark Case Harden Steel Sharon Harkrider Sharon Harkrider
> 
> 
> This is good!!
Click to expand...

Good for Sharon! Super nice gal with a super nice dog!! Good Luck!

Angie


----------



## Ken Guthrie

Frist series of the Am was a triple.

Long retired bird thrown right to left.

Half way to this bird, a flyer thrown right to left.

On the right side, another right to left retired bird.

Shot........Long, right hand bird, flyer.

Basically run under the arc of Flyer to get to long retired.

Pretty nice test in a really nice field. Super windy today. Started the land blind but it was scraped. 7:30 start tomorrow morning.


----------



## dogcommand

Any word on the condition of the young person who was injured?
Hope that it was not serious!


----------



## Angie B

Thanks Ken!

Angie


----------



## Marv Baumer

dogcommand said:


> Any word on the condition of the young person who was injured?
> Hope that it was not serious!


He is extremly fortunate to have only scrapes and bruises.
When I checked him into the ER and was waiting for his parents to arrive, the ER personel thought that he might have a concussion but his dad phoned us later to say that he was released from the hospital and did not have any serious injuries.
Having witnessed him and the ATV flying thru the air and seeing the total destruction of the ATV I would say that he was very lucky.


----------



## Trevor Toberny

*.*

Glad he is OK.....My bet is on Dozer and Ken to win or place top 3 in AM.


----------



## dogcommand

Thanks Marv, I've been wondering about him all day and hoping that he was ok.


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*red river*

*Glad to hear the rider was ok! Way to go Lainee and Bullett! Congratz on the 4th!

Aaron*


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

The AM is running a land and a water blind. under the arc poison bird on the land blind. A lot of dogs picking up the poison bird. Guthrie got past the poison bird but was not invited to run the water blind.

Just finished the second series of the derby. A couple dogs handled. Boogie did a real nice job. Super tough derby so far, very nice. The qual was really tough too... these judges are doing a great job.

SM


----------



## Ted Shih

Shayne Mehringer said:


> The AM is running a land and a water blind. under the arc poison bird on the land blind. A lot of dogs picking up the poison bird.


How far away from the line is the poison bird?
What is the distance between the guns and the poison bird?
Which way was the wind blowing?


----------



## BBnumber1

Derby callbacks to the 3rd:

2	Suite Judy Blue Eyes	Bill Burks	Bill Burks
3	Northwinds Takin Ya By Surprise	Kyle & Megan Krueger	Lyle Steinman
5	Sandy Creek's Dakota Sioux	Frank Lucas	Clint Avant
8	LKY's Controled Burn	Brad & Diane Clow	Kenny Trott
9	Rita's Lean Hurricane Dream	Peter and Leslie Thuman	Mark Edwards
10	Funky Music	Shayne Mehringer	Shayne Mehringer/Aaron Kelly
11	Tre's Bad Habit	wesley hamm	Reece Hudson
12	Sister Lucy's Worth the Wait	Mike White	Clint Avant
15	Calumet's Mein Soupster	Harold & Sharon Gierman	Harold Gierman
18	Commandeer in Chief	Kristie Coley	Clint Avant
23	Volwood's Big Ol' Rex	Ryan and Melissa Davila	Tom Simpson
24	Watermark's Opportunity Knocks	Carl Estep	Kenny Trott
26	Fraser's Chisum	Robert & Nancy Fraser	Nancy Fraser


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

I'm not sure Ted, I didn't see it. 

SM


----------



## John Gassner

Any concerns with kennel cough at this trial? I have heard a lot about it in the area and that several pros have had dogs with it.


----------



## K G

I hear a couple of bus doors opening in the distance......... 8) .........

kg


----------



## EdA

John Gassner said:


> Any concerns with kennel cough at this trial?


all is quiet both literally and figuratively


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Derby callbacks to the 4th series.

2
3
8
9
10 - Boogie
11
12
15
18
23
24
26


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Open
1 - 82
2 - 39
3 - 2
4 - 27
rj 46
90
86
38


----------



## Trevor Toberny

*.*

I hope this is right

1ST..Caprocks cool hand Luke...Smithwick/Schrader
2ND..Red Label True Grit...Widner/Schrader
3RD..Black Magics Woody Too...Boice/Trott
4TH...Taylorlabs right on Q...Gardove/Trott
RJ.. Vinwoods dont look Ethel..Kammerer/Farmer

J..Mollys Caprock Star..Smithwick/Farmer
J..Mad River Maggie Mc Bunn..Molthan/Baird and Ciccero
J..Makos Sizzlin Sambuca..Olson/Trott


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

AM
1 Pogo Russell
2 Kate Baumer
3 Penny Youngblood
don't know the rest.


----------



## Ken Guthrie

Ted Shih said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The AM is running a land and a water blind. under the arc poison bird on the land blind. A lot of dogs picking up the poison bird.
> 
> 
> 
> How far away from the line is the poison bird?
> What is the distance between the guns and the poison bird?
> Which way was the wind blowing?
Click to expand...

1. About 50 yards I would say.
2. About as far as a bird boy could throw it with an arc.
3. When I ran there was very little wind but I believe it was expected to be at your back.

This was a land blind and then water blind by invitation.

Land blind was about a 300 yards across a sloping field. Yes, the line was under the arc of a poison bird.

At the end of the blind there were two hay bales that were assumed to be the corridor.

Dozer went under the arc of the poison bird and through the bales....with many casts in between.

I was not invited to water blind due to "not challenging the line"

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Tell me it was ugly or horrible................but don't tell me I didn't challenge the line. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Congrats to Bill and Danny W.!


Did Farmer scratch his truck again?


----------



## Ken Guthrie

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Congrats to Bill and Danny W.!
> 
> 
> Did Farmer scratch his truck again?


 :lol: :lol: 

Here we go........ :wink:


----------



## john fallon

It's threads like these 5 or 6 today on the RTF Events Forum, with same day—and in some cases hour by hour—result reporting, that have sounded the death knell to month late print media reporting :wink:
Keep up the GOOD work  

"News" indeed,

john


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Derby is still going..... results soon.

SM


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Ken Guthrie said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to Bill and Danny W.!
> 
> 
> Did Farmer scratch his truck again?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Here we go........ :wink:
Click to expand...


So did I unknowingly:

A) Make a funny? 

B) Stubble into a controversy?

C) Both A and B

D) None of the above?


----------



## Ken Guthrie

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to Bill and Danny W.!
> 
> 
> Did Farmer scratch his truck again?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Here we go........ :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did I unknowingly:
> 
> A) Make a funny?
> 
> B) Stubble into a controversy?
> 
> C) Both A and B
> 
> D) None of the above?
Click to expand...

I would say............

E. Knowingly tried to make a funny.

As certainly the information that allowed you to congratulate Bill also showed that Danny recieved a few jams which would have meant he did not scratch his truck. :wink: 

Stir on brother.........but make sure your ready for a bigger paddle. :wink:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Derby
1 - 23
2 - 15
3 - 24
4 - 26
rj 12
jams
18 11 10 9 3 2


----------



## Judy Chute

Shayne Mehringer said:


> AM
> 1 Pogo Russell
> 2 Kate Baumer
> 3 Penny Youngblood
> don't know the rest.


#49 do anything :?: Firemark Case Harden Steel, Sharon Harkrider


----------



## K G

At 6:52 pm, there are 55 users online.

Don't know how many it was at 6:06pm, but I'd guess until that number is in the high hundreds at a _minimum_, the "month late print medium reporting" will remain alive and well.

Reality regards,

kg


----------



## Frenchy

COOL!! Congrats to Tom Simpson and Ryan Davila for the Derby win with "Rex".


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Congrats to Bill and Danny W.!
> 
> 
> Did Farmer scratch his truck again?



After reading the entire thread and a couple of PMs I find that sometimes accidental humor is the funniest....at least I think it is. :lol:


----------



## John Gassner

EdA said:


> John Gassner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any concerns with kennel cough at this trial?
> 
> 
> 
> all is quiet both literally and figuratively
Click to expand...

Great!


----------



## john fallon

K G said:


> At 6:52 pm, there are 55 users online.
> 
> Don't know how many it was at 6:06pm, but I'd guess until that number is in the high hundreds at a _minimum_, the "month late print medium reporting" will remain alive and well.
> 
> Reality regards,
> 
> kg


High hundreds it is .
At 7:03 there had been 3524 views of this thread :wink:

Two or three more while I typed this post regards,

john


----------



## EdA

Shayne Mehringer said:


> AM
> 1 Pogo Russell


Pogo Power........well done 8)


----------



## K G

> At 7:03 there had been 3524 views of this thread


High hundreds of *USERS*, not _views_....*HUGE* difference between the two. :wink: 

I'd love to know how many _individuals_ have viewed the thread. Obviously there have been several individuals viewing the thread multiple times. Until you know how many different people viewed, the thread total is moot whether its 3524 or 7524.

Also, the views began on Friday, most likely by the same people that viewed today.

The devil is in the details regards,

kg


----------



## Ken Guthrie

KG,

If you and I are gonna have success together next month, I need to offer lesson #1............

don't put too much thought into thoughts that don't matter. :wink: 

Looking forward to it actually regards,

Gut


----------



## K G

You and I are fine, Kenny.....to your great advantage, I can _multitask_! :lol: 

Just tryin' to get John on the right track/why, because it's FUN regards, :wink: 

kg


----------



## john fallon

K G said:


> At 7:03 there had been 3524 views of this thread
> 
> 
> 
> High hundreds of *USERS*, not _views_....*HUGE* difference between the two. :wink:
> 
> I'd love to know how many _individuals_ have viewed the thread. Obviously there have been several individuals viewing the thread multiple times. Until you know how many different people viewed, the thread total is moot whether its 3524 or 7524.
> 
> Also, the views began on Friday, most likely by the same people that viewed today.
> 
> The devil is in the details regards,
> 
> kg
Click to expand...

I'll give you your, "*several* individuals viewing the thread multiple times."
I'll even go so far as to say that. . .* many *individuals viewed the thread multiple times. . ..
No, wait, I'll say thay *a lot *of people—let's say *350*—viewed the thread 10 times each. :roll: 

That is still "_in the high hundreds _" regards

john


----------



## Pete Marcellus

> B) Stubble into a controversy


Is that anything like razor stumble or corn stumble?

Pete


----------



## DEDEYE

Frenchy said:


> COOL!! Congrats to Tom Simpson and Ryan Davila for the Derby win with "Rex".


YAY!!! Wahooo! All the way from Fairbanks Alaska! See you guys this summer! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pete Marcellus

Just in, one of the open judges, Robbie Bickley had to strip down and save one of the birdboys from drowning in the last series of the open. The boy fell out of a boat from where he was throwing a mark.

What a weekend!

Pete


----------



## Trevor Toberny

*.*

way to be there Robbie.What a weekend.


----------



## K G

> No, wait, I'll say thay a lot of people—let's say 350—viewed the thread 10 times each.


_Th_ay? Have you developed a written li_th_p, John? :lol:

You say 350....I say 175 at _best_. :wink: And _my_ standard for high hundreds would be no less than 6......._hundred_. 8) 

Pota*y*to, pota*h*to regards,

kg


----------



## EdA

Pete Marcellus said:


> Robbie Bickley had to strip down and save one of the birdboys from drowning in the last series of the open. The boy fell out of a boat from where he was throwing a mark.


Kudos to Robbie

Birdboy Should Have Had A Lifejacket Regards


----------



## Trevor Toberny

*.*

that what I was kinda thinking. :shock:


----------



## 3blackdogs

BBnumber1 said:


> Here are the Qual results:
> 
> 
> *4th :lol: :lol: :lol: 39	Lightning Fast Quack Attacker	Lainee Munhollon	Lainee K Munhollon*



Well, good for you and Bullet, Lainee, congratulations! Always nice to see one of RTF's own in the ribbons!    


Lydia


----------



## john fallon

That you are reduced to pointing out obvious ty_op_s, shows just how weak your position is.

It is now at 4535 views and rising, which means that, according to your logic, 175 people checked this thing out about 26 times each :shock: 

. . .Not. . ..

It's dead as a door nail regards,

john


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth

Shayne Mehringer said:


> AM
> 1 Pogo Russell
> 2 Kate Baumer
> 3 Penny Youngblood
> don't know the rest.


Congrats To John and Pogo! That is great news!


----------



## K G

I never doubted that you passed math in school, John. Your logic is still fatally flawed.

I'll leave it to you to figure out _how_. I've given you enough help.

kg


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Crazy weekend... one birdboy totalled a 4 wheeler and was taken to the ER, another fell out of a boat and nearly drowned.

First and foremost... major kudos to Robby. The dude is a hero. I talked to the kid later yesterday and he was in shock and could not stay above water. Robby literally saved him. He had to swim 30-35 yards in cold water to do it. The original story was Robby stripped to his ****** tighties, but Robby later told me he was wearing under armor..... i'm sticking with the ****** tighty story.

Second... both accidents could have been prevented with a little influence from many of the responsible adults around witnessing both acts. 3 people told me they saw the kid hauling butt on the 4 wheeler multiple times and yet no one told him to slow down. The life jacket thing is a given.

I have a meeting every morning with our bird boys and go over popper gun stuff and throwing with them.... you can bet 4 wheeler discussion will be added to the agenda. I hope all event chairman/coordinators gain something from this - which is why i posted it on the internet in the first place.

SM


----------



## K G

Well said, Shayne.

Our BBs are supervised on-site by parents and JROTC booster club staff. Two standing rules are: 1) no bird boys on 4 wheelers anywhere, anytime; 2) bird boys in boats must have been signed off for by their parents, must have JROTC administrative permission, must wear PFDs at all times in the boat, and the boat MUST have a Type 4 (throwable) PFD in it as well.

As an aside, all guns are in gun stands. Bird boys are NOT allowed to reset the guns in the stands should they work loose.

kg


----------



## thunderdan

K G said:


> Well said, Shayne.
> 
> Our BBs are supervised on-site by parents and JROTC booster club staff. Two standing rules are: 1) no bird boys on 4 wheelers anywhere, anytime; 2) bird boys in boats must have been signed off for by their parents, must have JROTC administrative permission, must wear PFDs at all times in the boat, and the boat MUST have a Type 4 (throwable) PFD in it as well.
> 
> As an aside, all guns are in gun stands. Bird boys are NOT allowed to reset the guns in the stands should they work loose.
> 
> kg


Those are great rules. 

My backround is aquatic safety and I would make sure that the PFD's are coast guard approved and that they are being worn properly.


----------



## K G

I or one of two other club members personally supervised the fitting and wearing of the type III pfds in tests where they are used.

We've stopped a test and pulled a kid out of a boat and replaced him because he chose to take off his vest and get some sun during a rebird on land. We did that to make a point.

It didn't happen again. :wink: 

kg


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

thunderdan said:


> My backround is aquatic safety....


We were ALL lifeguards at the city pool in high school Dan. :wink: 

The judges wanted a boat bird - well within their jurisdiction to request one - and the club workers/volunteers/whoever wasn't doing something helped setup the test and get it going. Thats how it always is at field trials and we all know that. The event committee has the ultimate say so regarding safety at a trial... but the point here is that its ALL OF OUR RESPONSIBILITY as a community to speak up when we see something unsafe.

SM


----------



## thunderdan

Shayne Mehringer said:


> thunderdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My backround is aquatic safety....
> 
> 
> 
> We were ALL lifeguards at the city pool in high school Dan. :wink:
> 
> The judges wanted a boat bird - well within their jurisdiction to request one - and the club workers/volunteers/whoever wasn't doing something helped setup the test and get it going. Thats how it always is at field trials and we all know that. The event committee has the ultimate say so regarding safety at a trial... but the point here is that its ALL OF OUR RESPONSIBILITY as a community to speak up when we see something unsafe.
> 
> SM
Click to expand...

That is true, it is All of our responsibility. 

Many of us were lifeguards, but I am still a lifeguard at the community pool... :wink: :lol:


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*hey*

*I was not a lifeguard I worked in the snack shack, imagine that :wink: , although I was in charge of applying some sun lotion from time to time 8) 

Aaron*


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

*Re: hey*



Aaron Homburg said:


> * although I was in charge of applying some sun lotion from time to time 8)
> 
> Aaron*



on what? :?


----------



## FOM

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Second... both accidents could have been prevented with a little influence from many of the responsible adults around witnessing both acts. 3 people told me they saw the kid hauling butt on the 4 wheeler multiple times and yet no one told him to slow down. The life jacket thing is a given.


First I was the person who told the BB he could take the ATV down the road to use the port-a-potty. I was also the one who briefed them on safety, ensured they understood how to operate the ATV and other related stuff (like dogs people, etc, etc). He had been using the ATV the day prior and that morning with no idication to me that he would not listen to instructions. 

As far as stopping the kid, you were not there, it happened in all of seconds and by the time I realized what happened I could not get words out of my mouth fast enough.....I watched him from the time he pulled all the equipment off to the time he took off there was zero time to stop or slow him down. 

It was an accident. One that will stick with me for a very, very long time and I hope others learn from this.....

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Ken Guthrie

Like sands through a hourglass, so are the days in a field trial. :lol:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Lainee,

No one is blaming you so don't get defensive. But I heard 3 different people comment that he was driving rather fast on his previous ATV rides that day and/or the day before. Anyone there could have told him to slow down and I probably wouldn't have said anything to him either if i'd seen him. BUT I bet I will if ever presented with a similar situation in the future... and I hope everyone who read about this would as well.

SM


----------



## FOM

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Lainee,
> 
> No one is blaming you so don't get defensive. But I heard 3 different people comment that he was driving rather fast on his previous ATV rides that day and/or the day before. Anyone there could have told him to slow down and I probably wouldn't have said anything to him either if i'd seen him. BUT I bet I will if ever presented with a similar situation in the future... and I hope everyone who read about this would as well.
> 
> SM


He was not driving fast on the previous day.....I was there, I was supervising....its just like it was told to me that he was doing wheelies....ummm, no he wasn't.....damn freaking rumors......he drove the ATV to plant the blind....so he wasn;t going fast....then he drove the ATV back to the kennel area.....anyway, just saying I watched him all day on Friday and Saturday before the accident....heck if anyone was driving fast it was me.....

Lainee


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Is it just me or does anyone else find Lainee supervising the use of a motorized vehicle ironical?


----------



## FOM

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else find Lainee supervising the use of a motorized vehicle ironical?


Tell you what, you can have the clip board next time.....

Lainee


----------



## Ken Guthrie

FOM said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or does anyone else find Lainee supervising the use of a motorized vehicle ironical?
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what, you can have the clip board next time.....
> 
> Lainee
Click to expand...

How's he gonna do that........

Kinda hard to hold a sandbag in one hand and a clip board in the other and still marshall.......

Schraderette regards,

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

Its easy to be at the AM when your pro dosent have any dogs left in the open :wink:


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Tulsa Slim said:


> Its easy to be at the AM when your pro dosent have any dogs left in the open :wink:



DOH! :lol:


----------



## Ken Guthrie

Tulsa Slim said:


> Its easy to be at the AM when your pro dosent have any dogs left in the open :wink:


 :shock: :shock: 

I guess it's always nice to be able to say that at least one weekend a year.

History book :wink: and no pro for us for at least a year or so regards........


----------



## meleagris

Nobody has said it but i have to say Congrads to Lee Smithwick who's dog Luke won the open and other dog Molly got a jam. That win gives Luke his FC and an additional 1/2 point will qualify him for the national. Molly seems to be running better and better...looks like she's going to be a player. Bill's done a great job with Luke and he's been a really consistent dog (an really nice looking as well)...glad to see him get the win!!!

John
________
latin girl Webcam


----------



## Judy Chute

Ken Guthrie said:


> Like sands through a hourglass, so are the days in a field trial. :lol:


You guys watch Soap Operas :?: :shock: :lol:


----------



## K G

Who needs soap operas when you run field trials?

kg


----------



## achiro

FOM said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lainee,
> 
> No one is blaming you so don't get defensive. But I heard 3 different people comment that he was driving rather fast on his previous ATV rides that day and/or the day before. Anyone there could have told him to slow down and I probably wouldn't have said anything to him either if i'd seen him. BUT I bet I will if ever presented with a similar situation in the future... and I hope everyone who read about this would as well.
> 
> SM
> 
> 
> 
> He was not driving fast on the previous day.....I was there, I was supervising....its just like it was told to me that he was doing wheelies....ummm, no he wasn't.....damn freaking rumors......he drove the ATV to plant the blind....so he wasn;t going fast....then he drove the ATV back to the kennel area.....anyway, just saying I watched him all day on Friday and Saturday before the accident....heck if anyone was driving fast it was me.....
> 
> Lainee
Click to expand...

Dang Lainee, you keep being so defensive and you're gonna make people think it WAS your fault. :shock:


----------



## K G

> ....heck if anyone was driving fast it was me.....


1) _You_ didn't wreck....

2) _You_ "signed" (electronically or physically) a waiver of damages when you entered the event.

kg


----------

